# 25 million attend Soleimani´s funeral: Iran



## Bleipriester (Jan 14, 2020)

I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?

Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral


----------



## Penelope (Jan 14, 2020)

I like your avatar , as he is digging his own grave.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral



are you IMPRESSED,  capt, blei.?   --------lots of people viewed the preserved
carcass of Stalin, too-----------but then they got rid of it------and even sealed it
up with concrete to avoid the THRONGS.     Did you see the elephant dung
image of mother mary?      the dung was not as disgusting as were the sequins
stuck all over.    ------I saw-----lots and lots of people were there over many
months


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral



Classy.  OP uses a news source that blocks me from reading it because of my ad blocker, but I could see just enough to tell they had a photo of the soleimani funeral compared to an early photo taken before all arrived to downplay Trumps swearing in.

Funny that the Pigfeaster takes the word of Iran of how many they forced to the funeral at gunpoint on threat of death, yet no mention of how many actually celebrated Soleimani's killing!  Yet questions in the same breath the word of his own president and government.  Hmm.  Looks like the Pigfeaster is digging his own grave of non-credibility, not Trump's.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> compared to an early photo taken before all arrived to downplay Trumps swearing in.


Lol are you brainwashed retards still believing that?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > compared to an early photo taken before all arrived to downplay Trumps swearing in.
> ...



Don't have to believe anything.  I have the original, live, unedited video feed of the entire thing saved.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Lots of people do.  None of them have posted a photo proving high turnout because it doesn't exist.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


Already a recorded fact, turdbrain.  Obama's first inauguration was the biggest.  Trump's inauguration was something like 2-3 biggest------   smaller than Obama's first but bigger than his 2nd.  Look it up.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That was a Sean Spicer lie.  Your hero's don't tell the truth.  They don't need to.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



who cares?     I never go to them shindigs--------it's a mess-----people all over
the place and sometimes it rains


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> ...


Please don´t make stuff up in my thread, poopfreak.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 14, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


I expect you to be there when I become President.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Considering that the entire thread is fake news belonging in Conspiracies, anything I say can only make it more factual, FigPucker.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 14, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It makes it more fecal, pooppeak.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 14, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral



So? Iran also says that the great Caliphate is about to conquer the world.

Yawwwwwwwwwn 


Jo


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> ...



fret not------CALIPH ERDOGAN   will not let it happen


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral




Libs should be pushing the Nobel Committee to give Soleimani the Peace Prize.    They would be able then to label President Trump a modern day James Earl Ray who pulled a surprise attack on a Peace Laureate.   Should help them in upcoming elections.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral


You sound disappointed that you missed out on the celebration....

Nothing worse than people who put ideology before their love of country. Shameful


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> ...



I is a old lady-----I don't do politics-----I would be interested in any
special    QASSEM SOLEIMANI DAY RECIPES-------a special cookie,
perhaps?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> ...


We can thank those who destroyed ISIS and co. It is us Europeans who got the worst attacks after the ME and Africa, not you.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I wonder, if Trump has tweeted something about this. How many will attend his funeral, one, Trump?
> 
> Iran says 25 million people attended Qassem Soleimani's funeral


1. that's ridiculous---their culture is ridiculous--25 million!!!!!!??? idiocy
2. PLUS to add proof for # 1, 50 people were KILLED attending his ''death parade''
3. you bring up how many will attend Mr Trump's funeral???!! TDS ....
AND you compare with jackass terrorist Soleimani's???!! ?????? idiocy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So you're not even American???


Why should I give a fuck what you think?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So you're not even American???
> 
> 
> Why should I give a fuck what you think?


That´s the major issue, I guess. Non-Americans are simply not human to people like you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So you're not even American???
> ...


F
U
C
K

O
F
F

A
S
S
H
O
L
E


----------



## Thunk (Jan 15, 2020)

Can you imagine all 25 million passing by his casket? 

His hand looks so peaceful...almost as if it is sleeping   

The some little kid pipes up "*WHERE'S THE REST OF HIM*"?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The only question is if Trump is worse for the US or for the rest of the world.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The rest of the DEPLORABLE WORLD


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


That´s not even the point. When Trump would still be a Democrat, you´d be against him now. That´s the point. He did nothing you benefit from.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I WAS against him in 2016. You either weren't here or you're willfully stupid. Results bitch, results


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I was here and I was FOR him.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Prove it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Trump is an old school  Democrat ....he only ran as a Republican


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


3rd debate arguing...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That is you "supportung" him?

Could just as easily be you whining about him. 

Proof bitch, you know what that is? 

Protip....its not what the house has


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Obama is GONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Are you an alt? I saw no posts from you on that page


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The link directly leads you to Post 85 in that thread. That´s mine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, that link leads me to a page that goes up to post 50.....

Try again?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 16, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don´t lie in my face.


----------

